# A6 to BMW 635D Sport Cabriolet?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I am just starting to think about changing my 3 litre diesel A6 for something different. I love this car, it does everything I want from it with perfection, it's fast enough for me, extremely comfortable and doesn't look too bad and the only thing I've had to have done to it was a couple of front tyres but I just fancy something a bit different and I keep coming back to the BMW. I've had Audi for years now in some form or other and this is the only BMW that takes my fancy. I've been looking at Jags again but the BMW has some very nice design touches to it especially in the cabriolet form (Two TT roadsters and a RS4 Cabriolet tells me that I like soft tops :lol: ).

So the point of this post is not a "have you looked at a blah, blah, blah but more of has anyone ever owned one and has an opinion either good or bad as I'm a complete novice when it comes to BMW's. Are there certain things to be aware of etc. I will be looking over on the BMW forums and see what keeps coming up as regards problems etc but I just wanted to ask on here first in case there were (are) any BMW 635D sport owners who could give me any pointers.

I'm looking at around a 2010(ish) MY and about £25-30000 as a guide.

Cheers for any help,
Graham


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't know much about them from an ownership prospective, but a friend of mine bought a nearly new 630 coupe a few years ago,

firstly I really like the looks in both forms probably a bit marmite secondly I was really surprised at just how well appointed the interior was, and thirdly just how well it went despite it being the baby engine, I imagine the 35d will be as quick as the v8s


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've owned an E63 645i coupe (and a 545i which is built on the same platform) but don't know much about the diesel engine. I've not heard of major issues with any of the engines, or any particular component, but the electronic modules (of which there are many) seemed pretty pricey to sort out if anything did go wrong. The parts themselves are expensive, but many of them need to be coded to the car once fitted, so you're usually looking at higher than normal labour costs too.

Overall, there's nothing I can think of that should put you off getting one, especially as a late model will have any early bugs ironed out. I think I'd look at the 4.8l petrol though,as they're generally better value and will be a nicer drive, but I assume you've got your reasons for going diesel.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I've owned an E63 645i coupe (and a 545i which is built on the same platform) but don't know much about the diesel engine. I've not heard of major issues with any of the engines, or any particular component, but the electronic modules (of which there are many) seemed pretty pricey to sort out if anything did go wrong. The parts themselves are expensive, but many of them need to be coded to the car once fitted, so you're usually looking at higher than normal labour costs too.
> 
> Overall, there's nothing I can think of that should put you off getting one, especially as a late model will have any early bugs ironed out. I think I'd look at the 4.8l petrol though,as they're generally better value and will be a nicer drive, but I assume you've got your reasons for going diesel.


Great info and just the response I was after, thanks. As regards the diesel/petrol thing then having had an RS4 V8 then I was forever at a filling station probably because of the way I used to drive it rather than anything else, the diesel option gives me the larger engine smoothness but with a very good return on fuel, well it does on my A6 anyway but obviously I don't know for sure if that is the case with a comparative BMW but I should think it would. On along journey then I can get well over 40 mpg in the A6, at 70mph then it's just above idle speed of about 1300rpm which just seems crazy yet put it into sport mode and give it a kick and she lifts her skirt and flies with all the torque being released, it really is a great engine/gearbox combo. So for me (obviously not for everybody though) then this combination suits me just fine.

Once (if) I get that serious about changing then the next step is to have a drive in one and I think only then can I start to make any informed judgement about buying one.

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hi Graham

I'm sure it's in your post, but are you looking at the current 6 series or the previous model (think it was E6*)?

Never owned either 6 Series but if the older model then i'm sure it has the same engine i had in my 535d Sport, in which case it's a peach of an engine. The only negative caveat is the fuel economy is not what you'd expect. Although arms & legs better than the petrols, you'll only really see the mid-high 30's on a steady motorway cruise & when you play (which the engine loves doing), you'l find your average dropping into the high 20's. The engine is a peach & if mapped will punch well above it's weight & has been known to scare M5's in gear

If you're thinking of the current model then i'm not sure what the engine is as i thought what was the 35d is now called the 40d but i could be wrong.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I assumed he was looking at E64s, as the F12 came out in 2011 (he's looking at 2010s) and his budget probably wouldn't get him one of those anyway.

I was going to say, the 3.0l diesel is shared across a number of models (including the 535d and 335d) and seems to get universal praise. Being so widely used should also make it easy to spot any known issues if you browse around a few BMW forums. Don't bother looking in 6-series specific forums though, as these tend to be like ghost towns compared to 3 and 5 series sites.

Although a lot of people like to jump on the anti-Bangle bandwagon and call the E63/4 ugly, I think it's fantastic looking and one of the few cars that looks equally good as a cabriolet - the buttresses on the roof really help maintain the coupes lines. I also think the handling will be significantly better than the A6 you're replacing (my brief outing in an A6 left me very unimpressed), so I'm sure you'll be even more convinced once you take one out.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Despite my current loathing of all things BMW, I have to say that the 6 series is the one car from BMW which I thought looked better than its equivalent Audi counterpart - namely the A5. I actually think the current modfel is a bit bland in comparison to the old.

Our 5-Series was certainly better to drive than the A6 we have now, but it couldn't be trusted to not let us down. And if the remapped 535d that I was in is anything to go by (Clive's) a mapped 635d would be a great blend of performance and style.

I have to say though, we thought long and hard this time about getting a big petrol engine instead of diesel as I'm not sure that big diesels suit the amount of town driving ours has to do. The lower purchase price could be used to pay for additional fuel - and petrol is cheaper these days anyway. Depending on the miles you do, if I were you, I'd certainly THINK about one of the V8s or even the 630i as a possible alternative.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the A5 is pitched more as competition for the 3-series coupe. I don't think Audi really has anything in the same bracket as the 6-series.

I agree regarding petrol vs diesel. A chunk of the difference in fuel economy is eaten up by the price at the pumps and large petrol engined cars tend to sell for less than equivelant diesels and those savings will pay for a lot of fuel. That being said, petrol 2010 6-series seem pretty rare so if it has to be a late model, diesel might be the only real option anyway.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

True - there are only three petrol 6ers in the £22,500 to £30,000 range on auto trader and they're all 630is.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My budget for this would only allow me to go to a 2009/2010 MY so I think it would most probably be a pre-facelift model. There was a reason why I went for my particular A6 and that was because 2007/2008 was the last year that the A6 didn't have that particle filter thingy fitted with all the disadvantages that brings, plus it was a 3.0 litre Le Mans version which was pretty well loaded.

I'm still not 100% about changing yet but id I did then this BMW Cab would be a good alternative, the problem I have is that this is one of the only cars I've owned recently that gives me a perceived impression that it's virtually bomb proof, I feel so safe and comfortable in it, I'm not scared of parking it in any car park, it's just a great all rounder and does everything I need from a daily driver. The trouble is - it's me and not the car. You know what it's like, no matter what, you just feel that you ought to change but for what reason? I really don't have a reason to change as such, just a feeling that I ought to which is pretty dumb really. :?

Graham


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> You know what it's like, no matter what, you just feel that you ought to change but for what reason? I really don't have a reason to change as such, just a feeling that I ought to which is pretty dumb really. :?


The way I see it, if you love cars and you have the funds, then you should own as many different ones as possible in your life. I've never understood people who say they love cars, then own the same one for 7 years, or only ever buy the same brand (a particular problem in the 'VAG scene').

I can't strip an engine on my drive, I don't spend every weekend polishing and waxing my paintwork and I don't do trackdays, but I love owning and driving different cars. They don't all have to be fast (I changed from a 911 to a diesel 4x4 just because I wanted to try something completely different), they just have to have something interesting about them.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Very true. My look on owning cars has changed dramatically over the years, in the past I would have an immaculate looking car, constantly cleaning it and paying meticulous attention to detail on them - especially the TT's I've owned but not solely to them.

Now? To be honest I don't give a $hit really, which is a shame. I just find that I have other things to do which now take precedence over cleaning cars, as long as it looks reasonable then that will do. At the moment my black A6 is covered in birds poo and the alloys are black from weeks and weeks of brake dust, all of which I know will do no good to the paintwork and alloys. The TT in the garage is covered in a years worth of dust and the hood has been also down for a year too with the inevitable coating of dust and spiders webs. :lol:

Hey ho, they're only cars. And that's probably why I'm not in a hurry to change - more of that I can't be bothered because of lack of interest than wanting to. Not great I know but that's just how it is for me at the moment.

Graham


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> Very true. My look on owning cars has changed dramatically over the years, in the past I would have an immaculate looking car, constantly cleaning it and paying meticulous attention to detail on them - especially the TT's I've owned but not solely to them.
> 
> Now? To be honest I don't give a $hit really, which is a shame. I just find that I have other things to do which now take precedence over cleaning cars, as long as it looks reasonable then that will do. At the moment my black A6 is covered in birds poo and the alloys are black from weeks and weeks of brake dust, all of which I know will do no good to the paintwork and alloys. The TT in the garage is covered in a years worth of dust and the hood has been also down for a year too with the inevitable coating of dust and spiders webs. :lol:
> 
> ...


My cars tend to get a wash once a year if they're lucky. I like driving, not cleaning. If I pulled into a petrol station and there were a couple of Ferraris parked on the forecourt, one immaculately detailed, the other covered in layers of road crime, stone chips and brake dust, I'd have so much more respect for the owner of the grubby car. What's the point of a car that spends more time being mollycoddled or covered in a dust sheet than it does being driven?

I think this article on PH sums it up perfectly for me:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=27561


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I guess it's down to each individual how they like their car to look, for their own pride and also how they want it to look to others. I certainly haven't a problem if someone spends all the waking hours cleaning, detailing and generally making their car look as near perfect as can be, I can appreciate the amount of work that it takes to achieve that look but like you, I wouldn't look down on a car which looks a little how shall we say - used! :roll: It's all down to choice. and what people want from their cars. Their car, their money.

However, having said all that, for me personally I do still get a buzz if I do eventually clean my cars over say a weekend and stand back to admire it, the difference now is that if it poured with rain on the Monday and got covered in crap on the way to work then it wouldn't bother me now like it used to.

Graham


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Each to their own indeed. However, I have the same opinion of someone who spends all weekend detailing their oven, or their dining room table, as I do someone who spends all weekend detailing their car. I don't really see any difference...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Each to their own indeed. However, I have the same opinion of someone who spends all weekend detailing their oven, or their dining room table, as I do someone who spends all weekend detailing their car. I don't really see any difference...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one, pissed myself laughing when I read that!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

S5 Cab all the way mate,forget the BMW :wink:


----------

